
What the SUN looks like over 10 years (NASA time lapse) - thrusong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lTtrcSe-Hc
======
wwarner
Mesmerising. Our own star, up close. Feels like we would learn a lot about
other stars and planets by studying sun.

